# Pierced Lady



## BRobbins629 (Aug 16, 2009)

Needed a short break from pens and have wanted to try piercing for a while.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 17, 2009)

That is really nice.  It is a container?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 17, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> That is really nice.  It is a container?


Thanks - I guess it could be a container or vase; its about 5" tall and 3" in diameter.  Really just a concept piece.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 17, 2009)

Bruce,
That is very cool.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 17, 2009)

Now Bruce you are putting unrealistic expectations on the ladies showing a Barbie figure with an 18" waist.  J/k

I wish my concepts came out well enough to show off on here instead of the garbage men.  Nice job.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 17, 2009)

That looks great but what is piercing?


----------



## markgum (Aug 17, 2009)

that is really cool.


----------



## leehljp (Aug 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That looks great but what is piercing?



I am glad you asked that, now I don't feel so bad! :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hank I decided to google it. It looks like a form of carving that removes layers of wood either with hand tools are power tools. I found stuff on CSUSA's website and an interesting article on the Popular Woodworking site.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That looks great but what is piercing?


Basically its cutting out patterns. I got intrigued when I saw Binh Pho's at the AAW show in Richmond last year.  If you want to see some really good stuff, google his web site.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks great Bruce.  It's an ice cup right?  Don't lie! 

On a more serious note though.  Are you designing the pattern?  There is some software that people use just for creating these fret patterns.  The software does almost all the work for you.  I don't recall the name of it, but it's advertised on the scrolling sites and magazines all the time. It would add some more detail, like a face, some waves in the dress etc, without compromising the structure.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 17, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Looks great Bruce. It's an ice cup right? Don't lie!
> 
> On a more serious note though. Are you designing the pattern? There is some software that people use just for creating these fret patterns. The software does almost all the work for you. I don't recall the name of it, but it's advertised on the scrolling sites and magazines all the time. It would add some more detail, like a face, some waves in the dress etc, without compromising the structure.


The pattern is a blend of a picture I found and my design.  For this one I was really just trying out the concept and I definitely need more practice turning thin walled vessels.  I do intend to get more detail in the future as well as multiple related scenes all around.  I junked 3 before I got one even close and there are still many flaws. Would love to look into the software if you can find a name.  Thanks.


----------



## btboone (Aug 17, 2009)

What!?  Barbie has piercings?

Looks good.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks great.   I was also inspired at the AAW show but haven't done anything about it yet.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 18, 2009)

I never used software to construct fretwork patterns.  I just freehand my own, but they are very simple ones for pens that I do.  I couldn't freehand a decent sized pattern.  Far as I can tell, most people are using GIMP.  Seems that it is a freeware program as well.  Another popular program is Coyote Stencil.  Somehow you scan your image then alter it with the software.  Then you use a color fill to test the pattern.  The color fill will show you if there is anything loose in your pattern, such as an eye..the eye has to be connected to something, otherwise it would fall out when cut obviously.  If there is a fallout section or piece, you then manually repair it by stringing it to the main structure.  there are cd's and video tutorials available on the web.  Knowing you, and you abilities with software and machinery, I have total confidence you will figure it out.


----------

